# Here we go again?



## Muppet (May 19, 2022)

The symptoms and causes of monkeypox, which CDC calls an 'emerging issue'

Waiting on lord Fauci to chime in. Cue the mask fucks...


----------



## Andoni (May 19, 2022)

SAME OLD SHIT AGAIN!!


----------



## Andoni (May 19, 2022)

Muppet said:


> The symptoms and causes of monkeypox, which CDC calls an 'emerging issue'
> 
> Waiting on lord Fauci to chime in. Cue the mask fucks...


I was reading about the monkeypox today.

One article was saying diagnosis consideration for monkeypox should be considered based on four criteria: 1) travel to area with mp in last 30 days 2) known contact with someone with mp 3) reported homosexual male sexual activity 3) unexplained rash.

Monkeypox has been around in the Congo for a while but it's weird that it's spreading, or not. Who even knows at this point.

Edited to update the specifics of the criteria recommended in Massachusetts


----------



## Muppet (May 19, 2022)

Another public health emergency that will violate constitutional rights, wait for it


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 19, 2022)

I don’t have the link in front of me, but I read an interesting article from NPR on it.

It was completely fact-based with no “fluff”, MonkeyPox is a complete non-factor.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 19, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don’t have the link in front of me, but I read an interesting article from NPR on it.
> 
> It was completely fact-based with no “fluff”, MonkeyPox is a complete non-factor.


That’s until you start craving bananas and the world runs out of them


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2022)

If a monkey tries to bite me, that’s gonna be one dead ass monkey.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 19, 2022)

Gunz said:


> If a monkey tries to bite me, that’s gonna be one dead ass monkey.


Initial reports are that is is being considered an STD.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Initial reports are that is is being considered an STD.



If a monkey tries to fuck me, it’s gonna be one dead ass monkey.


----------



## AWP (May 19, 2022)

A monkey STD? Yeah, Ima tap out of the sarcastic comments in this thread Best of luck to all involved.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 19, 2022)

Muppet said:


> The symptoms and causes of monkeypox, which CDC calls an 'emerging issue'
> 
> Waiting on lord Fauci to chime in. Cue the mask fucks...


I'm gonna sound nuts, but bear with me. There is a rumor going around that this is related to covid and emerging autoimmune disorders, possibly caused by covid vaccines.

Link is MSM garbage, but contains interesting tidbits about a trial covid vaccine that gave people HIV false positives. While correlation does not imply causation, there are some interesting parallels regarding the rumors floating around.

Covid: Australian vaccine abandoned over false HIV response


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2022)

Gunz said:


> If a monkey tries to fuck me, it’s gonna be one dead ass monkey.



Hang on. Is the arse of the monkey going to be dead ie numb or is the monkey going to be dead?


----------



## amlove21 (May 19, 2022)

Thank god. Finally, a thread that makes sense around here. Carry on.


----------



## CQB (May 19, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I'm gonna sound nuts, but bear with me. There is a rumor going around that this is related to covid and emerging autoimmune disorders, possibly caused by covid vaccines.
> 
> Link is MSM garbage, but contains interesting tidbits about a trial covid vaccine that gave people HIV false positives. While correlation does not imply causation, there are some interesting parallels regarding the rumors floating around.
> 
> Covid: Australian vaccine abandoned over false HIV response


True, our attempt at home grown didn’t work out too well.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 19, 2022)

CQB said:


> True, our attempt at home grown didn’t work out too well.


If it helps, I'm not pointing fingers at the Aussies. Just noticing some tie ins with the talk that got the originator of MRNA technology in hot water with the MSM, NIH, World Health Org, and caused govts to freak out over information flow. Mass formation of psychosis and all that.

Link to forum post with his chat:
Covid-19


----------



## Gunz (May 20, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I'm gonna sound nuts



You’re going bananas.


----------



## Devildoc (May 20, 2022)

Well, in full disclosure, I might be part of the problem.

At the bar I left with this:



Woke up with this:


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 20, 2022)

Gunz said:


> You’re going bananas.


Or has the world as we know it gone babanana's?

Between monkey pox, covid, vaccine damaged people, and Dr. Malone's illuminating talk, I think people are starting to realize that something is wrong in the land of OZ.


----------



## Gunz (May 20, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Well, in full disclosure, I might be part of the problem.
> 
> At the bar I left with this:
> 
> ...



A two at ten...a ten at two.


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Or has the world as we know it gone babanana's?
> 
> Between monkey pox, covid, vaccine damaged people, and Dr. Malone's illuminating talk, I think people are starting to realize that something is wrong in the land of OZ.



Except for covid, all of that shit has been around forever.   People only now give a shit because of covid and the MSM/big tech/Government fear mongering.  Now people are moving on and MSM has to grasp at any even remotely similar stories, to generate clicks.


----------



## Devildoc (May 20, 2022)

Monkey pox...avian flu...plaque... these things are out there, are not new or even emerging.  A lot of shit-stirring/fear-mongering.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 20, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Except for covid, all of that shit has been around forever.   People only now give a shit because of covid and the MSM/big tech/Government fear mongering.  Now people are moving on and MSM has to grasp at any even remotely similar stories, to generate clicks.


Very possible, though I think this about more than clicks. I think we're seeing the collapse of an entrenched social engineering apparatus that is both evil, incompetent, and is at odds with western civilization.

I think Monkey pox and the examples above are symptoms of a larger problem.


Devildoc said:


> Monkey pox...avian flu...plaque... these things are out there, are not new or even emerging.  A lot of shit-stirring/fear-mongering.


Makes one wonder what the goal of that fear mongering is. Is it to cover up a problem, offer a solution, or something else entirely? (not aimed at you, just musing out loud)


----------



## Blizzard (May 20, 2022)

Brings a whole new meaning to monkey fuckers.


----------



## Devildoc (May 20, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Brings a whole new meaning to monkey fuckers.



Don't judge me...


----------



## JedisonsDad (May 20, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Don't judge me...


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2022)

I don't know, I think you may be on to something. Destiny 2's new Trial of Osiris armor set for the next season was released earlier this week. Look at one of the classes. (each has their own unique armor pattern)








Illuminati confirmed. Bungie's part of the NWO.


----------



## Blizzard (May 21, 2022)

This sums it up for me:


----------



## Chopstick (May 21, 2022)




----------



## RackMaster (May 23, 2022)

This must be an amazing rave where they're having monkey orgies. 

Monkeypox likely spread by sex at 2 raves in Europe, expert says


----------



## Devildoc (May 23, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> This must be an amazing rave where they're having monkey orgies.
> 
> Monkeypox likely spread by sex at 2 raves in Europe, expert says



In a way you couldn't possibly fathom....


----------



## CQB (May 24, 2022)

Monkey Pox ia apparently spread by sexual contact…I’m safe.


----------



## Muppet (May 24, 2022)

So, on a dare, my partner recorded monkeys screaming. He then called our supervisor to "call out". Supervisor heard monkeys screaming, asked what that was, partner told her that his kids have monkeypox and he needs to call out. 

We all were hysterical, I owe Tommy dinner and Jess, our super is plotting his demise.

Lmao


----------



## Chopstick (May 25, 2022)

@Muppet remember the Danville "monkey incident" back in January? LOL

https://www.pahomepage.com/news/dan...ing-face-to-face-with-monkey-following-crash/



> The truck was hauling 100 cynomolgus macaque monkeys from Africa, headed to a lab in Missouri for testing. The three monkeys that escaped have since been recovered.
> 
> But during the search, officials warned the public not to come near the monkeys because they could transmit disease.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andoni (May 25, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> https://www.pahomepage.com/news/dan...ing-face-to-face-with-monkey-following-crash/


"Fallon says she never could have imagined that trying to be a good Samaritan would lead to this."

So many lolz. Lesson learned, or nah?

That's what you get, "Fallon," that's what you get.

She's lucky she didn't get a face full of diseased shit--

I mean, Good God, never stop for monkeys. Ever. They fling their poop at glass enclosures, with their hands. And that's just to start. They also seem sassy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 15, 2022)

WHO to rename monkeypox to avoid discrimination and stigmatization | Fox News

Don’t mind me, I’m just looking for racism everywhere I can find it!






The World Health Organization says it’s holding an open forum to rename monkeypox, after some critics raised concerns the name could be considered discriminatory and stigmatizing.

WHO said the decision was made after meeting with the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO), which helps identify best practices for naming new human diseases to "avoid causing offense to any cultural, social, national, regional, professional, or ethnic groups, and minimize any negative impact on trade, travel, tourism or animal welfare."


----------



## Topkick (Aug 15, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> WHO to rename monkeypox to avoid discrimination and stigmatization | Fox News
> 
> Don’t mind me, I’m just looking for racism everywhere I can find it!
> 
> ...



Who (no pun)the hell sits around and thinks up this woke shit? Its been called Monkeypox  since like 1958.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2022)

Given the most common method of transmission...  here me out... I give you, Asspox!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

Gay Pride Pox


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2022)

"In other news, officials with the World Health Organization are concerned that a recent outbreak of the HN-69420 virus, also known as "goatpox", could reduce the population of Afghanistan by as much as 50%. Officials are keeping an eye on other areas of the middle east and Asia since the likely transmission vector of "goatpox" is practiced throughout those regions. Now for sports, we're going to go Bob who will tells us about that WILD finish in Foxboro last night."


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

Dog catches monkeypox after sharing bed with its infected owners

Gross. Wonder how common this will be in a community known for it's degenerate ways and who supplement not having kids w/ "furbabies".


----------



## Topkick (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Dog catches monkeypox after sharing bed with its infected owners
> 
> Gross. Wonder how common this will be in a community known for it's degenerate ways and who supplement not having kids w/ "furbabies".


Wonder if the animal rights folks will have anything to say?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Wonder if the animal rights folks will have anything to say?


Hmmm. Never thought of that. I wonder if they'll close ranks around the gay population if there will be infighting amongst them. Both are woke as hell, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Topkick (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Hmmm. Never thought of that. I wonder if they'll close ranks around the gay population of if there will be infighting amongst them. Both are woke as hell, so I'm not sure.



Good point. I'd think there are a lot of crossover points awarded amongst those two communities.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Dog catches monkeypox after sharing bed with its infected owners
> 
> Gross. Wonder how common this will be in a community known for it's degenerate ways and who supplement not having kids w/ "furbabies".


You’re the Michael Jordan of lowering the bar bud.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> You’re the Michael Jordan of lowering the bar bud.


Oh man. Can I offer.... you could have said that kid is "the Michael Scott of lowering the bar."

Just consider the parallels. Let it roll around in your head. Try it on for size.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> You’re the Michael Jordan of lowering the bar bud.





amlove21 said:


> Oh man. Can I offer.... you could have said that kid is "the Michael Scott of lowering the bar."
> 
> Just consider the parallels. Let it roll around in your head. Try it on for size.


You know I'm right. 

No matter what your DoD mandated "Pride Pox EO briefing" told you, at the pit of your core, you know something is off in Wonderland.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> You know I'm right.
> 
> No matter what your DoD mandated "Pride Pox EO briefing" told you, at the pit of your core, you know something is off in Wonderland.


Naw dude. I’d take the gays over alt right losers with hentai pillows any day.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Naw dude. I’d take the gays over alt right losers with hentai pillows any day.


Wait. Are both options? Cause I like both options.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 16, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Wait. Are both options? Cause I like both options.


One is a group of people who don’t bother me, the other ruins my news feeds and Shadowspear scrolling.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> One is a group of people who don’t bother me, the other ruins my news feeds and Shadowspear scrolling.


Oh. Good, well, I hope the group that ruins your day gets posted 10x more than normal.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 16, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Oh. Good, well, I hope the group that ruins your day gets posted 10x more than normal.


Don’t you have a fishing crew to be saving?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Don’t you have a fishing crew to be saving?


No, those are real PJ's. Sad cross thread points though.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 16, 2022)

We just don't have enough of us Grunts in the world. We wouldn't have all these problems if we did. Yep...that's the solution...more Grunts....


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Naw dude. I’d take the gays over alt right losers with hentai pillows any day.


Yeah... both of those groups are symptoms of a sick society. Since we're talking about Monkey/Pride Pox, it's easy to see who has a culture of spreading disease. Especially with the AID's epidemic of the 80's.

"Bug Chasing" is a thing in the Pride Pox community. That community and their offshoots have historically been strongholds for deviant behaviors. Yet these same "communities" are being coddled and their societally destructive behaviors are celebrated or swept under the rug. 

Stick your head in the sand if you want, it's not gonna change a thing.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Yeah... both of those groups are symptoms of a sick society. Since we're talking about Monkey/Pride Pox, it's easy to see who has a culture of spreading disease. Especially with the AID's epidemic of the 80's.
> 
> "Bug Chasing" is a thing in the Pride Pox community. That community and their offshoots have historically been strongholds for deviant behaviors. Yet these same "communities" are being coddled and their societally destructive behaviors are celebrated or swept under the rug.
> 
> Stick your head in the sand if you want, it's not gonna change a thing.


Keep spouting unfounded, misguided statements all you want, it won’t make them true. 

Fucking ChiCom lackey.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Dog catches monkeypox after sharing bed with its infected owners
> 
> Gross. Wonder how common this will be in a *community known for it's degenerate ways *and who supplement not having kids w/ "furbabies".


Unblocking for a minute to see if he’s still up to his old ways…






Yep, back to ”block” again.

Dear @ShadowSpear ,

All I want for Christmas are some mod powers , that “community known for its degenerate ways” comment is way the fuck out of line.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Keep spouting unfounded, misguided statements all you want, it won’t make them true.
> 
> Fucking ChiCom lackey.


Again, look up "bug chasing". Look up the freely available social media posts the community makes during their rallies. The media is out there.
It's been posted here before. I don't know why you fail to see the connection. Remove emotion and you can see that something isn't right societally.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Unblocking for a minute to see if he’s still up to his old ways…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to relax.

Definition of DEGENERATE
Definition of DEGENERACY



Spoiler: Dictionary


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2022)

I love the smell of homophobia and hate in the morning. They smell like…victory.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> You know I'm right.
> 
> No matter what your DoD mandated "Pride Pox EO briefing" told you, at the pit of your core, you know something is off in Wonderland.


Your posting is a pox on this forum’s butthole


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2022)

The Asspox is here!!  The Asspox is here!!


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Again, look up "bug chasing". Look up the freely available social media posts the community makes during their rallies. The media is out there.
> It's been posted here before. I don't know why you fail to see the connection. Remove emotion and you can see that something isn't right societally.
> 
> 
> ...


Bug chasing isn’t synonymous with homosexuality. You seem to be conflating those two. Which you are doing intentionally, as you are, in the parlance of your 4chan brothers- 

“A beta cuck soy boy bitch.”


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Your posting is a pox on this forum’s butthole


Since we're on the subject of deviancy, you gonna resubmit that 2021 paperwork?


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 16, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> The Asspox is here!!  The Asspox is here!!



Calm down chicken little 😉


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 16, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> Calm down chicken little 😂


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Since we're on the subject of deviancy, you gonna resubmit that 2021 paperwork?


Bro what does _this even mean_?


----------



## Topkick (Aug 16, 2022)

Well, this thread has gone to shit.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 16, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Since we're on the subject of deviancy, you gonna resubmit that 2021 paperwork?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Bro what does _this even mean_?


If you don't "genuinely" know then you're good.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Your posting is a pox on this forum’s butthole


Ok can we please focus on the positive, everyone? Look at this post, from Salty. I mean- it's clear. It's concise. it's the only post on this whole board that has anything to do with the thread that it's in... I just...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2022)

Totentanz said:


>



Fun Canadian military trivia, those in the Royal Canadian Regiment are often called Chicken Fuckers.   I was never one.  lol


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Well, this thread has gone to shit.


Threads that try to dissect the craziness behind protected, "woke", social groups tend to go that way.

Same shenanigans.

Add on: In the 2020 riot thread, when we had useful idiots burning down cities, there were similar response patterns.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Aug 18, 2022)

Sex between men, not skin contact, is fueling monkeypox, new research suggests

A group of scientists are now leaning more towards actual sexual transmission, rather than skin-to-skin transmission. 

They are hesitant to say it is the primary cause, but they are stating it “more readily” transmits through anal and oral intercourse between men.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 18, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> Sex between men, not skin contact, is fueling monkeypox, new research suggests
> 
> A group of scientists are now leaning more towards actual sexual transmission, rather than skin-to-skin transmission.
> 
> They are hesitant to say it is the primary cause, but they are stating it “more readily” transmits through anal and oral intercourse between men.



There is nothing wrong in stating this. It’s in the best interests of those most at risk to know the truth. To muddle it with ambiguities just to avoid offending anyone is a disservice.


----------

